# what they mean by 2-in-1, 3-in-1 card reader



## comonforall

What is 2-in-1, 3-in-1 card reader means in laptop?

When I look for laptop features I found this for all laptops. I found in Google it means it will support 2 types of memory card, 3 types of memory card but I wonder what 2 types of card, what 3 types of card


----------



## pip22

It should tell you what cards are supported if you look at the detailed specification of the laptop you are thinking of buying (the manufacturer's own website is best for obtaining the full specs).

These days, every laptop with a card-reader will supports the 'SD' format, which means it also supports 'MicroSD' via an SD adapter supplied with many MicroSD cards. That takes care of most digital cameras and smartphones in use today.

My laptop supports 'xD' and the Sony 'MicroStick', as well as 'SD'

They are the three most widely used card formats today, so I would be surprised if a laptop with 3-in-1 card-reader didn't support all of those.

It's very unusual however for a laptop card-reader to support 'CompactFlash' (CF) as that format requires a relatively wide slot, and space is tight on the front or side edges of a laptop with all the other slots and ports that have to be supplied as standard.

However, plug-in card readers (USB) that can read ALL memory card formats are readily available & easily pocketable, so I wouldn't choose a particular laptop model based on it's card-reading capabilities. That would be at the bottom of my "must have" list. Other laptop features are so much more important!


----------

